# Godzilla button ?



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Guys what does the Godzillla button do in Ecutek?

This is all new to me .

Cheers Paul


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I think its flames.. but not every tuner calls its GodZilla mode, better to speak to whoever tuned it.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The Godzilla button does loads of damage to your car and makes you look like a prick instantly


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Lol why they put it on then .


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's not a button, it's a stupid map unless you also have a flame kit. It essentially chops the timing, ramps up the fuel so you are quite literally pissing fuel out of your car.

It's not a "feature" that ecutek put on


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Soon to be renamed Chav mode opcorn:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dangerous too. If you think it’s a good idea, then you’re wrong.
Take a good look in the mirror. That is a stupid tit looking back at you :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> It's not a button, it's a stupid map unless you also have a flame kit. It essentially chops the timing, ramps up the fuel so you are quite literally pissing fuel out of your car.
> 
> It's not a "feature" that ecutek put on


hows your pops and bangs map :chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont have a pops and bangs map, my car has two maps full everything or shit fuel limp by map. I dont have an engine either now lol


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> I dont have a pops and bangs map, my car has two maps full everything or shit fuel limp by map. I dont have an engine either now lol


You knackered it again


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

evogeof said:


> You knackered it again


Again? Still broken from when a couple of pistons decided to make a valiant attempt at freedom


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Again? Still broken from when a couple of pistons decided to make a valiant attempt at freedom


you not had it fixed yet


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nah no rush, not like it's a 100 quid fix, it's a full on 20k plus build


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The Godzilla mode I seem to recall is a Linney calibration thing.

As said, this is pops and bangs mode and means your car will flame and bang when requested. it's not a performance map.

I don't have pops and bangs on my car at present but I would say don't listen to the miserable old gits above. Different strokes for different folks and there are many out there that love a bit of that so if you fancy it give it a go. I would however say that it can't be good for your turbos or indeed the motor itself so proceed with care and don't over do it.


----------

